# I'm looking for a book



## missmouse (Dec 3, 2002)

I am looking for a copy of the book Completely Angora by Sharon Kilfoyle and Leslie B Samson. If anyone has a copy they want to sell please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Kind of expensive but:
https://www.biblio.com/book/completely-angora-second-edition-sharon-kilfoyle/d/768026475


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

There is several copies on ebay currently.
Do a search for
Completely Angora Kilfoyle
There is one in the UK for $ 5.68


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

hugely expensive on amazon: https://smile.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_s...ix="Completely+Ang,aps,210&crid=1K5TJ6L0149EB


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

As mentioned above, check eBay. I always check www.bookfinder.com too.


----------

